# Neighbor's wife cheated on him and he took most her money



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Hey gang, 

Talk about instant Karma, this trophy wife cheated on her husband after he built her from scratch, gave her alot of money to invest and chase her dream. He helped building her company and social media and managed the financial and legals inclusive to his main business. He is already rich and made his wife richers. They were known as the perfect couple and he built her a mansion few streets down.

He found out she was cheating on him with much younger guy. He took all her money, offices, company and most what she has and left her alone to proceed with the divorce.
Check below her social media, she is in denial and brag about traveling with her AP and not having money like before to pay for two FULL live in nannies


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Fyi, these are public photos and posts on her social media and not private


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

her arrogance, selfishness, and uncaring are astonishing. she was an illegal immigrant and her husband took her in and helped her from rock bottom. 

I know both and it was a shock, she always had posted how much her husband supported her and how much she loves him.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Trash will be trash.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Reckon he's a dumbass for marrying someone into the fishlip fashion


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

It's wrong to blame the woman here

A lot of people are coming to live their life in better conditions and to support their family.

woman found and used a good provider

she must have sent some of her money to her family or someone on good days, she has a plan for bad days.

loyalty, emotional or sexual attraction, money, food, gifts are not something you can get in return, you can only rent them.

They continue until they find someone better than you or they can live without you.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Reckon he's a dumbass for marrying someone into the fishlip fashion


She didnt have anything and he provided to build her business


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bygone said:


> It's wrong to blame the woman here
> 
> A lot of people are coming to live their life in better conditions and to support their family.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder why we men don't just go all out and have a harem lifestyle.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Sometimes I wonder why we men don't just go all out and have a harem lifestyle.
> 
> View attachment 95333


it would be difficult to remember their names.

the women in my family delete me

a year later i would get bored of them

choose one or add whatever comes to your mind

To be happy, you have to meet the right person, someone who will make you experience better things that will touch your whole life, not just sex, someone who will think, love and protect you more than you,


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

bygone said:


> it would be difficult to remember their names.
> 
> the women in my family delete me
> 
> ...


I dont remember anyone's names anyway, I remember faces, and vibes. I already deleted my own family except for immediate.



> To be happy, you have to meet the right person, someone who will make you experience better things that will touch your whole life, not just sex, someone who will think, love and protect you more than you,


Hahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

my dad's friend had something similar happen to him. his ex-wife thought she was smart, having 3 phones. he not only took all of his ex-wife's money, but he was also the reason why she was deported back to mexico. i'm not sure how he managed to pull off the deportation. last i heard, she's living in a one-bedroom apartment with 7 other people.

this man is absolutely LOADED with money and isn't afraid to show it! he found out when she left her "work" phone out on his yacht when they were on the lake. he saw a message pop up when he was walking by the phone. he didn't say anything. he hired a PI and got proof. he then left the proof on the dining room table with the divorce papers. she begged him for another chance...over and over. but he was a rock.

why risk such a fantastic lifestyle for meaningless sex? jesus christ!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

masterofmasters said:


> why risk such a fantastic lifestyle for meaningless sex? jesus christ!


Haha well you just can't buy loyalty, or love with lifestyle or cash and these are fleeting things anyway. You can buy marriage though, hahahahaha 😆


----------



## Exit37 (3 mo ago)

bygone said:


> It's wrong to blame the woman here
> 
> A lot of people are coming to live their life in better conditions and to support their family.
> 
> ...


Bygone, you never disappoint. Every reply from you is from left field. Every single one.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

Exit37 said:


> Bygone, you never disappoint. Every reply from you is from left field. Every single one.


you seem to be just discovering human nature

everyone is different

Being a provider is different from being a lover.

my husband was perfect (samples were not given to blame women,)

everybody used to show us as a model couple

i cheated my family broke up

he was my best friend

I didn't want to hurt him

they still have planned relationships, they hide and they lie

Very few people cheat for money.

my posts must be annoying

I'm sorry

I decided it would be better if I didn't comment anymore, I'll be a spectator


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

bygone said:


> you seem to be just discovering human nature
> 
> everyone is different
> 
> ...


 Excuse my understanding and ignorance, i didn't understand your reply. Are you referring to the couple whom i posted about or yourself? You were married and had perfect husband and cheated?


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Why on gods green earth would you build your wife her own mansion a few blocks away? Sounds like yet another guy who has no idea what he was doing using money to try and compensate for not knowing how to be an attractive man. 

0 surprise she cheated on him.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Black clover, you really think a guy building his wife her own house so she can be away from him is the key to a great intimate relationship? Or building her a business so she can be away from him even more?

The whole thing reeks of desperation on his part. As a man you should figure out by the age of 30 that you can't buy women with money. Maybe their brief attention and some rolls in the hay, but never their lifelong fidelity or loyalty. You have to actually be a strong and attractive (not talking about physically) man if you want that.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

I would assume the mansion was for both of them not just her.

And newsflash: Wealthy men have the capacity to love others. Some of you assume he saw their relationship only as a business transaction. Have you ever stopped to think he might have sincerely loved her and wanted to express his love by giving her the world?

And secondly, it doesn’t sound like the divorce is final. The Court will decide who gets what and I doubt she will be forced ro walk away with nothing. If she was joint owner of that company, he will have to buy her out or sell it and split the proceeds. Same with the mansion.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

gaius said:


> Black clover, you really think a guy building his wife her own house so she can be away from him is the key to a great intimate relationship? Or building her a business so she can be away from him even more?
> 
> The whole thing reeks of desperation on his part. As a man you should figure out by the age of 30 that you can't buy women with money. Maybe their brief attention and some rolls in the hay, but never their lifelong fidelity or loyalty. You have to actually be a strong and attractive (not talking about physically) man if you want that.


the mansion for both of them, he is already rich business.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

ArthurGPym said:


> I would assume the mansion was for both of them not just her.
> 
> And newsflash: Wealthy men have the capacity to love others. Some of you assume he saw their relationship only as a business transaction. Have you ever stopped to think he might have sincerely loved her and wanted to express his love by giving her the world?
> 
> And secondly, it doesn’t sound like the divorce is final. The Court will decide who gets what and I doubt she will be forced ro walk away with nothing. If she was joint owner of that company, he will have to buy her out or sell it and split the proceeds. Same with the mansion.


yes, they were married for long time. they have three kids together
I think they been married for 15 years


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> yes, they were married for long time. they have three kids together
> I think they been married for 15 years


Yeah she's just a run of the mill cheater using run of the mill excuses to justify her poor life choices.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

He knew what he was buying.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

bygone said:


> It's wrong to blame the woman here
> 
> A lot of people are coming to live their life in better conditions and to support their family.
> 
> ...


LoL! You're describing a prostitute. He should have spanked her ass and kept her on a leash.😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have to say, the delusion runs deep in this wench and it's funny as hell that the dipstick got everything yanked away from her.

Even a dog knows not to bite the feeding hand.

This one failed more than one I.Q. test and is probably in the running for a Darwin award.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blackclover3 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Talk about instant Karma, this trophy wife cheated on her husband after he built her from scratch, gave her alot of money to invest and chase her dream. He helped building her company and social media and managed the financial and legals inclusive to his main business. He is already rich and made his wife richers. They were known as the perfect couple and he built her a mansion few streets down.
> 
> ...


A piece of advice she left out

"Don't be a slimy cheatin garden tool."


----------



## DonJuan (Oct 20, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Talk about instant Karma, this trophy wife cheated on her husband after he built her from scratch, gave her alot of money to invest and chase her dream. He helped building her company and social media and managed the financial and legals inclusive to his main business. He is already rich and made his wife richers. They were known as the perfect couple and he built her a mansion few streets down.
> 
> ...


Long time, as in a couple weeks or months?


----------



## DonJuan (Oct 20, 2021)

DonJuan said:


> Long time, as in a couple weeks or months?


This is why I won’t get a marriage license if I remarry, now they got to stay married, legally, until they spend time and money to undo the license, which means waiting for someone to sign your papers. Usually the license just ends up being about money for one spouse, the attorneys, court costs, etc. Just doesn’t sound like true love to have to include a fishing license, I mean marriage license.


----------

